# recovering Outlook contacts & Calander



## jsilburt (Nov 10, 2004)

I should probably post this here instead of in the XP section. My laptop has bit the dust (finally). Cause it was a long time coming i backup most of my stuff. Unfortunatly I forgot to do two things before it finally bit the dust. I forgot to export my MS outlook contacts and calander. I bought a connector to connect my laptop hard drive to a regular comptuer. but the problem is that how do i actually get the contacts and calander stuff off the hard drive. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## sweetloop (Sep 29, 2004)

You need to find your .pst file that includes all of your Outlook data. The default location is

C:\Documents and Settings\_user_id_\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook (where _user_id_ is your windows login name)

Copy that file to your new hard drive. It can be pretty big depending on how much stuff you've got in there. Open Outlook then click on File -> Open -> Outlook data file, browse to your file and open it. You should see your whole Outlook directory structure. That's how it works in Outlook 2003, it might be slightly different in other versions but more or less the same thing.

If you're setting up a backup for your new computer you should include you .pst file in case anything happens to your new hard drive.


----------



## jsilburt (Nov 10, 2004)

Great. thanks for your help

Consider this thread closed


----------

